# Crazy for Californians



## Haley (Aug 13, 2008)

Please post pics of your gorgeous Californian bunnies here!


----------



## Alexah (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't have any Californians, but I can't wait to see some of our lovely Cali buns from the board. I never was a fan of Cali's, but since seeing so much of them (and their personalities) on RO they've really come to grow on me.

I'm glad this thread was put up - even if I technically can't participate in it .


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is Fintan!






Here is Nessa and Merin!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry the pictures are so big I don't know how to make them smaller.


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 17, 2008)

There has got to be some othere calis out there!

PS how did my pictures get small! Thanks if someone fixed them!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 17, 2008)

Dublin, your calli's are so cute! I love Nessa! So pretty! 

Emily


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Aug 17, 2008)

Elderly Cali Buck...Big Poppa






Blind little Naomi..






Senior Cali Buck...Sassy McGhee






Naomi loves 'nanners..








Reveille and her kids with my grandson Tristan..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Aug 18, 2008)

Baby Buck.. The Green Lantern.. with his super hero power of Invisibility..








Unnamed April show Cali...






Dining at Golden Corral






Reveille in top show condition..






Reveille's brother Panzer the Tank...






Sassy McGhee full body shot..






Reveille's sister.. Cadence..






First pics from when we realized Naomi was blind..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Aug 18, 2008)

The cecal dysbiosis lot I hand raised that ATorres ended up with 2 of..






The Mastisis doe I rescued..






Queen Gorgo of Sparta..






Litter from the Ag Farm...






Rocky with Oscar the cat..






Pretty baby in the rabbitry..






and another one..






The sickly ones I hand raised again..






Explorer baby..











Reveille enjoying Craisens.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 18, 2008)

GBTC Beautiful pictures. Gosh you are so lucky to have so may Beautiful Bunnies:heartbeat: at your place.

Susan:bunny19


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2008)

Beautiful pics! I dont think Ive ever seen Cali babies before- they are soo cute!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 19, 2008)

I like the crasin picture. That is just to cute!


----------



## Jenk (Aug 24, 2008)

I very badly want more bunnies but can't have anymore (beyond my current two). Still, if I _could_ have another one, I'd definitely have a Californian. I _love_ them. 

At first, their pointed coloration wasn't my favorite. But I've read so many positive things about their typicalpersonality that they've won me over. 

Jenk


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 27, 2008)

My cat has the same coloring as cali's too! I guess I like that kind of stuff but I know a lot of people who don't like it.


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 27, 2008)

Here are more pictures of my bunnies!




Merin and Nessa!




Fintan




Nessa!




Merin!


----------



## Illusion (Aug 28, 2008)

Sammy, the day we brought him home


----------



## Jenk (Aug 28, 2008)

_OMG!_ That settles it. After seeing the first photo of Sammy, I'm _definitely_ adding a Cali to my bunny wish-list. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## Illusion (Aug 28, 2008)

Should add we brought Sammy home 2 years ago. I have more pics but have to find them. :biggrin2:


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

*Illusion wrote: *


> Should add we brought Sammy home 2 years ago. I have more pics but have to find them. :biggrin2:


I know what you mean about finding them! All my bunny pictures get mixed in with all the millions of pic on my computer! I just found this ones of Fintan resently!


----------



## Illusion (Aug 31, 2008)

I found em!





Sammy sayin hi to Pika


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Thats it I am putting sammy on my bunny napping list!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Illusion (Aug 31, 2008)

Sammy says thanks


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

:biggrin2:Your welcome Sammy! He is such a cutie!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 28, 2008)

OH come on! I know there are more Calis out there and I am just dying to see them!

Aly!


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 9, 2008)

I know that Dukin needs to be on here and I know there are much more calis! I NEED more cali pictures. Not to be pushy or anything!PLEASE!!!!!!!!! In the mean time I'll add some morex of my babies!






















Aly!


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 30, 2008)

:bump


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 31, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Reveille and her kids with my grandson Tristan..


There is just too much cuteness in this one picture! 

Too... much... CUTENESS!

*head explodes* :thud:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 17, 2008)

Eek must have cali babies....:shock:


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 17, 2008)

Lovely Cali's! Here is Dunkin boy.


----------



## san bao (Dec 1, 2008)

great!


----------



## Dublinperky (Dec 20, 2008)

Awww! I haven't seen the last couple of posts! They are adorable! I love the little thinking bubbles!:biggrin2:



Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Aly!


----------



## Jenk (Dec 21, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Eek must have cali babies....:shock:


I, of all people, can't believe that I'm saying this, but, yeah, you ought have at least one. My Cali Boy is so loving, it's disgusting. (My hubby always accuses me of "making out with the rabbit." I can't help it, though. He presents me his nose for kisses and hunkers down perpendicular to my position for hugs.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey my Dallas will slip you the tongue. :shock:


----------



## Jenk (Dec 21, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Hey my Dallas will slip you the tongue. :shock:


:laugh:I think that my guy's _considered_ it before. See, heplants his lips on mine when I lean in to kiss his nose. He's sneaky like that. And I could _swear_ that he's moved his lips at times (either to mimic a kissing motion or because he's considering licking me on the mouth). Strange any way you cut it....


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey the first time he slipped me the tounge it was ok. After the 4000048375 time not so much.


----------



## TedandPetal (Jan 8, 2009)

i used to have one when i was a kid and she lived to 14 years of age. she was beautiful. everyones bunnies are georgousby the way.


----------



## san bao (Jan 9, 2009)

so cute!


----------



## canela_2004 (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is my newest baby, Smudge. He is a baby Californian. We just picked him up yesterday afternoon. He is seven weeks old. 




Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 30, 2013)

Ermergerd! Smudge! Why are you so cute??? Come visit Texas, Smudge...I think someone wants to cuddle you (and maybe bunnap you!)!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh my, Smudge is so adorable!!!


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 20, 2014)

Alfie wanted some pictures up!


----------



## lovelops (Feb 21, 2014)

What a cutie!

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 21, 2014)

Love it when they lay all splayed out like that. He has lovely markings, very handsome


----------

